# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  luis bcn

## t.barrie

Hace un par de meses lo ensayamos y quedó bastante bien: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f76/luis_bcn-30049/  :001 302: . Hoy si que es el día:

¡¡FELICIDADES!!

Sigue así de alegre Luis!

----------


## Magnano

Hoy si que si, si lo dice san facebú estará en lo cierto. ¡¡Feliz cumeplaños Luis!!

Pd. No nos digas que es el de tu otro hijo que no cuela  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

*Felicidades, campeón de campeones.*

----------


## mnlmato

y esto no para... FELICIDADES LUIS :D

----------


## Coloclom

Fiera!!!!!!!! Cómo va eso? Eras una gran promesa en esto de la magia pero... te estás haciendo viejo!!! :P

Felicidades y un fortísimo abrazo  :Wink1:

----------


## Tracer

Felicidades Luis. Un abrazo.

----------


## Mag Marches

Muchas felicidades !!

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡Felicidades, delgaducho!!!.

 Por cierto, Un tal Cristiano que pasaba por aquí me ha dicho que te diga que pases un buen cumpleaños. Sin acritud ¿eh? jijijiji

----------


## Ming

Felicidades crack :-)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Felicidades Luis   :Party:

----------


## samucabeza

FECLIDIDADES LUIS!!!

----------


## Dieani

Felicidadesss tioo!!!!

Que cumplas muchos mas!!!

----------


## Moss

OTRA VEZ!!. A este paso te vas a hacer mayor muy rápido. 

T. Barrie, no fué un ensayo, es que viaja en el tiempo.

FELICIDADES POLLO.

----------


## Iban

Luis, Feliz Cumpleaños. :-)

----------


## Mossy

Pues le va haber que regalar una cápsula de anti-singularidad espacio-temporal de esas de luis piedrahita, jejeje.
Pues nada, muchas felicidades Luis  :Smile1:   :Party:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Felicidades!

----------


## SOFTVADER

Felicidades xaval,un abrazo.

----------


## luis_bcn

muchisimas gracias a todos !!!! pulgas te lo has currado,jijijijjij,gracias a todos sois unos cracks!!! si venis a barcelona teneis una cerveza pagada  ( esta oferta no incluye a la gente de barcelona o alrededores ) xDD

----------


## Tracer

Si no vas a pagar algo, como mínimo vente a la quedada

----------


## 7deTrebol

Felicidades Luis, espero que hayas pasado buen dia!

Un abrazo

----------


## tofu

> si venis a barcelona teneis una cerveza pagada ( esta oferta no incluye a la gente de barcelona o alrededores ) xDD


¿El viaje a Barcelona también lo pagas?

Mira que yo por una cervecita bien fria hago lo que sea... :Drunk: 

¡Muchas felicidades Luis!

----------


## renard

felicidades Luis,

----------


## Moss

> muchisimas gracias a todos !!!! pulgas te lo has currado,jijijijjij,gracias a todos sois unos cracks!!! si venis a barcelona teneis una cerveza pagada  ( esta oferta no incluye a la gente de barcelona o alrededores ) xDD


Un catalán pagando algo; no me lo puedo creer.

----------


## luis_bcn

muchas gracias  a todos !! 
tracer  bastante tengo ya que todos los martes y miercoles me voy como para dedcir que me voy a una quedada en fin de semana,jeje,me mata .
moss  claro que si ,en el badulake de debajo de mi casa las las chibecas valen a 60 centimos  y vasos tengo ,osea que ya esta,jejejjejjee,un abrazo

----------

